
Bitcoin 'unstoppable,' Libra not that bad, say Congressmen - benmunster1
https://decrypt.co/7924/congressmen-bitcoin-unstoppable-libra-not-that-bad
======
eyeball
The hearings were pretty interesting. Marcus's response to whether people
banned on facebook can use libra ... "I don't know".

Also fun to hear the phrase "there's bitcoin, then there's shitcoin" from
congress.

------
HipGeeks
So many millions more people now trying to get their heads round how crypto
works. LOL

